# contacts in GIB



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

need some help me wife and kids looking at going to live in or around GIB (work there for sure if we get sorted) and need some help.

any links to good recruitment agencies/companys or even if theres any residents who will be willing to chat on msn or facebook to answer any questions we have would be great.

many thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are loads of threads on here about living and working in Gibraltar, use the search facility and you should find them easily.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oakwell said:


> need some help me wife and kids looking at going to live in or around GIB (work there for sure if we get sorted) and need some help.
> 
> any links to good recruitment agencies/companys or even if theres any residents who will be willing to chat on msn or facebook to answer any questions we have would be great.
> 
> many thanks


Hi 

do what Alcalaina said & try the search function - it's at the top - use the 'advanced' feature & just put Gibraltar in as your search word - tons of info

also - ask us any specific questions & you'll almost certainly get some answers

start as many different threads as you like - the info you are given will always come in handy for others at a later date, I'm sure


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

used the search but was really after someone to contact who is actually there maybe on msn as so many questions etc but will keep searching pm if you can spare time for a chat on msn or facbook.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oakwell said:


> used the search but was really after someone to contact who is actually there maybe on msn as so many questions etc but will keep searching pm if you can spare time for a chat on msn or facbook.


that's not really what forums are about

I bet though if you look through to see who has posted about living in Gib & ask a question on the thread, there's a good chance of making contact


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Gibraltar Agencies*



oakwell said:


> need some help me wife and kids looking at going to live in or around GIB (work there for sure if we get sorted) and need some help.
> 
> any links to good recruitment agencies/companys or even if theres any residents who will be willing to chat on msn or facebook to answer any questions we have would be great.
> 
> many thanks


Hi Oakwell

I've attached some agencies for you. PM if you can't see it!

regards

coco


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Best place to find out info is from the Gibraltar Government here in London or Gibraltar. THe office in London emailed the list of recruitment agencies.

regards

coco


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Coco77 said:


> Best place to find out info is from the Gibraltar Government here in London or Gibraltar. THe office in London emailed the list of recruitment agencies.
> 
> regards
> 
> coco


thats great many thanks!

do u live in GIB?


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

oakwell said:


> thats great many thanks!
> 
> do u live in GIB?


Hi Oakwell

Tried to send you a longer reply, but as I'm a new member, I can't at the moment!

No I don't live in Gibraltar, yet!

coco


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Coco77 said:


> Hi Oakwell
> 
> Tried to send you a longer reply, but as I'm a new member, I can't at the moment!
> 
> ...


Hi there

I don't live in GIB. I'm from London. I've been to Spain a few times over the last few months, and only went to Gibraltar on day trips. I'm planning to spend a week in Gibraltar, hopefully at the end of August/September to have a proper look around and make some contacts. Me and my husband got talking to a girl at one of the restaurants in Casemates, and she said that was offered two jobs in no time very recently, so hopefully the same will happen when we do move out there 

Check out these site too: 

I will be making contact with the recruitment agencies. Also, will be putting my cv on the companies websites as often they do contact you. 

*http://www.mortimerspinks.com/*
[email protected]
I was told in May this year, by the London office, that they are going to be opening a Gibraltar Office

*Company Profile *
Mortimer Spinks is a recruitment division of a publicly listed global company, and is a trusted partner to many of the UK's leading organisations. Established in 1989, Mortimer Spinks has 20 years experience delivering IT recruitment solutions. Employing over 50 Consultants in London, Birmingham and Leeds we are well placed to source high calibre candidates across the UK. 
Over the last four years Mortimer Spinks has added to its portfolio of recruitment services with the establishment of two additional divisions. Now offering IT, Financial, Secretarial and Office Support. Mortimer Spinks provides all clients a fully tailored and comprehensive recruitment solution. 
With over 60 years of recruitment experience, our management team is well placed to offer consultative solutions to each client's recruitment needs. The senior managers within Mortimer Spinks maintain a hands-on approach ensuring they offer true guidance and training to all their consultants who are then able to reflect the professional and ethical approach we are recognised for.
With this strong track record of service delivery Mortimer Spinks has been successful in developing and maintaining long term client partnerships over the last two decades across a broad range of industry sectors. 

*REED:*
Jobs in Gibraltar - Apply online at the UK's #1 job site
/SNIP/

*EVENTS:*
Welcome to http://events.gi

*GIBRALTAR MAGZAINE*
The Gibraltar Magazine

*GIBRALTAR GOVERNMENT LONDON*
http://www.gibraltar.gov.uk/london/london.php

*GIBRALTAR GOVERNMENT GIBRALTAR*Government of Gibraltar

*MY GIBRALTAR*
mygibraltar Short City Breaks, Flights Booking Hotels Bookings Holidays Gibraltar Weddings Honeymoon

*LEARN TO SPEAK SPANISH*
This is basic holiday Spanish - its brilliant - and you can download
http://www.earwormslearning.com/set_earworms.php

YELLOW PAGES GIBRALTAR
Yellow-pages-Spain Spanish Directory in English Business Information

These are just a few sites that I’ve research ...

I do plan to live in Gibraltar, however from what I've read on this site and others, it is expensive. I've been to La Linea, don't think it’s the right place for us, however its temping as you can get a lot for your money. Spent a day in Tarifa, it was really nice, but quite far from Gibraltar. Will continue researching and make contacts in Gibraltar to see if I can find something that would suit my budget.

When do you plan to go to Gibraltar? Good luck with the job search. Keep us all posted.

coco


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Coco77 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I don't live in GIB. I'm from London. I've been to Spain a few times over the last few months, and only went to Gibraltar on day trips. I'm planning to spend a week in Gibraltar, hopefully at the end of August/September to have a proper look around and make some contacts. Me and my husband got talking to a girl at one of the restaurants in Casemates, and she said that was offered two jobs in no time very recently, so hopefully the same will happen when we do move out there
> 
> ...


To be honest if i wa offered a job i would go straight away hoping to go in september/oct to have a look around etc. We are in murcia in august but just too long a drive to visit plus i want a minimum of 3 days to look around. As for jobs i am looking at studying in IT etc but am worried that i wount have experience to get a job. the wifes AAT level 3 at minut starting level 4 in august so if thats the case will be next year before we unless i get something before and i will head off first. I have 7 years expereince in a call centre enviornment in training/team leader/coaching etc and have been a self employed driving in structor for 4 years so most of my experience in training based. 

Also got the girls to look at 10&7 so need a area with good schools.

so much to do and think. We had looked at NZ to start with but would need to starting paying around 10k to make that happen and at the minute cant warrant paying that out. I need a change from the UK and it might not be GIB once i get there but hoping it is ....i love spain and am hoping i aint let down.


----------

